# sick fish



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

*i need help determining what's killing my fish and why are they missing fins...i have a marigold swordtail and a pineapple swordtail I have lost 3 platys they had lost some of their rear fins... my swordtail is barely moving around and losing dorsal fin and fins in the rear....my other series tail is moving around just fine but some of his great fins are missing to.....i have quarantined them... I have 2 female betta and a variatus red tail left in the tank...Can someone please help me will post pics when I take them*


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like severe fin rot.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your fish  It could very well be a bad case of fin rot. Please answer as many of these questions as possible so that someone can try to help figure out what's wrong with them.

1. Size of tank?

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature?

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?

9. a. Filtration?
b. Heater?

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?

11. a. Water change schedule?
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
d. Water conditioner used?
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?

12. Foods?
How often are they fed?

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz2Vtlng0LK


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

*pics n answers*

takin a while to upload pics usin my tablet...I'm posting several pics once done I will answer questions


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

takin lots of time


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

last pics...I know their not good pics but I tried.......a swordtail was found dead this morning.....so I'm down to...2 ct female bettas, 1 swordtail, 1 variatus redtail...

10 gallon tank....feed 2x a day...freshwater aquarium, tank set up since 5/31/13 same day I bought all the fish....left fish in the bag I brought them home in and set that bag in the tank for a while...no live plants...fake plants attached to the fake logs are hollow.....no heater.......(out of stock when I was shopping)...temp 72 f....aqua culture air pump with oxygen stone....using gravel, aqua tech with bio filter 5-15gallon.....no lighting used.....fish are in sunlight from the time the sun rises til it falls again....last water change was last Thursday 100% bc fish died so changed all water...want to do water change today but want input on how to go about doing it....using tap water, using tetra easy balance (weekly) and tetra aqua safe (monthly)....
abnormal signs are all fish have fins missing.....I cacummed gravel and washed with hot water when I did last water change....poop looks like a tan string....swordtail looks like something is growing on him like the swordtail that died and its white bubbly....just found in tank that looks like peeled skin....its slimy....not the same texture as food on bottom of tank....it kinda looks like what might be growing on the swordtail...variatus redtail and the juvenile betta


alkaline 8.4, total alkaline 300, hardness 0 (very soft) , nitrate 0, nitrite 0, ammonia 3.0 (harmful) using jungle quick dip for ammonia and jungle quick dip 5 in 1 strips...


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

hopefully u can see what's on the swordtail


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

the swordtail has died.... I'm down to my last 2 bettas... I picked up jungle brand...lifeguard all in one treatment...as well as aqua culture betta care kit...which includes premeasured tablets which says makes tap water safe for bettas.....should I use these new products in conjuction with the other products I have???????, I have emptied the tank and cleaned it with straight hot water....the bettas are now in a 1 gallon bowl with no water treatments or nething.....I'm waiting on advice before I make my next move.....but they been in that bowl about 5 hours now


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

put the fungus clear in. if it doesn't work then it's probably something else. I'd try AQ salt. Keep the water extremely clean.


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

*pics if my juv female betta*

we emptied tank yesterday....thoroughly cleaned tank and rocks.....filed it up...turned on filter...put in water conditions tablets in and the all in one sick meds in the tank (lifeguard all in 1 treatment) let tank sit for 13 hours and put my girls back in it.....the rocks are still in there but decor had been removed.....I'm uploading pics of my juv and the baby.......What I want to know is if someone recognizes what's growing on the juv female and why the "baby" still has stripes instead of color....the baby looked like this when I bought her I just thought she would have grown into some color by now

problems upgrading pics from phone...I have to Bluetooth then to tablet....pics will be up momentarily


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

having problems bluetoothing the pics.... I will post as soon as I can with pics


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Sorry for ur swordtail,it might be Fin Rot i think.


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

sorry for delay on pics will post soon as I can


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

she's not moving we have quarintined her. she barly comes to the top for air......


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

*juv betta has passed away*

unfortunatly my juvie passed too however my baby betta is doing soooo well she has nothing growing on her.....the only thing I wonder is y is still having stripes on her body. her fins are slightly purple but don't look full enough....she was sold to me at petco as a ct female but I'm wondering what she is


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well mot of your issues are from water quality, your tank was not cycled, and you added too many fish at once to a non-cycled tank, which caused ammonia burns and fin rot to say the least, the even bigger problem was only 2 female bettas, it is fine to keep female bettas together in groups of 5 or more with only 2 they will basically fight to the death just like the boys will


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I would just keep doing water change til your tank is cycled. Levels for Ammonia, Nitite and Nitrate?? he female may be stressed..


----------



## resa (Dec 23, 2012)

*females I had didn't fight.*

they didn't fight....a moderator told me my baby betta is stripped bc that tells others it don't want to fight.....I'm down to the baby betta. a moderator also thinks she's or he's plakat not ct. posting pics


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

ok I will try to explain this, with only 2 female bettas there is no where for the aggression to be spread out, it is directed all at one girl, one girl will be the top girl no matter how many are in the group and she will prove to the others she is the "boss" and with only 1 other girl that one other girl takes the brunt of it, go read all the threads on sororities they all will basically say the same thing, the other thing is the baby might be a male which is really no better than it being a female, you really need to seperate these fish and keep them apart


----------

